
Farmer’s Supreme Court fight to limit Monsanto seed patents looks bleak - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/02/farmers-supreme-court-fight-to-limit-monsanto-seed-patents-looks-bleak/
======
Wingman4l7
Previous discussion on a New York Times piece about the case:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5240514>

